# Mushroom Handgrips



## gms (Apr 7, 2016)

Are Mushrooms still available?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 7, 2016)

there pretty cool...I have a set on my 1984 Shogun Prairie breaker pro..Havn't seen any except on feebay,,,,Good luck!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 8, 2016)

I actually have a new black set..Ill send a picture shortly..Jeff


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 8, 2016)

Here are the grips,these are newer than 80s(Im pretty sure 90s) $12 shipped if youre interestedThanks,Jeff


----------



## thebigorangecat (Apr 8, 2016)

Or you can get them directly from ODI: http://odigrips.com/store/bmx/bmx-products/mushroom-2


----------



## gms (Apr 14, 2016)

cool, thanx for the responses. My brother is redoing his PK Ripper and can't decide what grips he wants.


----------

